# Coyote Pups???



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

Are the coyote pups in Utah coming out of their dens yet? I heard that they usually come out around the end of august. Is that true?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That sounds a little late to me, I believe fixed_blade has hit one or two about this time of year.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Thy've been out for awhile now, I've seen them all over the place.


----------

